# purple people eater HIGGINS



## Tin machine (Feb 10, 2014)

next on the chopping block !!! plan on doing minor cosmetic surgery on this purple bitch !! more to come ??


----------



## mike j (Feb 10, 2014)

Careful with that scalpel, some girls end up looking scarier. And St.Francis does not look amused.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 10, 2014)

Is that St. Francis turning his head in shame?
Chris


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 10, 2014)

*I started too*



scrubbinrims said:


> Is that St. Francis turning his head in shame?
> Chris




I started to push that freaking statue over while I WAS THERE !!!


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 10, 2014)

That looks like a nice girls Higgins.You sure you want to rat rod it.


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2014)

*Cool project...*

Also a nice original,expect paint of course. Will be interesting to see what you do with it.


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 10, 2014)

*no worries mate*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> That looks like a nice girls Higgins.You sure you want to rat rod it.




no worries the only changes I Will be making will be of a Sexual Nature !! and paint wheels and tires ,u might not even know it if you were setting on it ???


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 18, 2014)

*blood on the blade*

starting to enjoy the knife ,got some blood on the blade today !!!


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 18, 2014)

*only two pics at a time ???*

site will only let me post two pics at a time or I would show alot more ??


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 19, 2014)

*finished ready for paint*

now ready for paint


----------



## Tin machine (Feb 19, 2014)

*couple more*

other side


----------

